# Eclipse rear view back up camera?



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Does anybody have one or know where i can get one everywhere i look online is telling me they are discontined i need a bec106 or bec108


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 10 2011, 01:17 AM~20056990
> *Does anybody have one or know where i can get one everywhere i look online is telling me they are discontined i need a bec106 or bec108
> *


Unfortunately I am not familiar with the eclipse units, but is it just a video input on the deck? If so you can just purchase any rear view camera unit. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 10 2011, 05:11 AM~20057391
> *Unfortunately I am not familiar with the eclipse units, but is it just a video input on the deck? If so you can just purchase any rear view camera unit.  :biggrin:
> *


I guess thats not the case on eclipse


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 10 2011, 12:17 PM~20059500
> *I guess thats not the case on eclipse
> *


Damn that sucks. How does Eclipse hook up hte rear view then if it isn't just a video connection?


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 10 2011, 01:17 AM~20056990
> *Does anybody have one or know where i can get one everywhere i look online is telling me they are discontined i need a bec106 or bec108
> *


Damn homie whut you puttin all this in the Denali?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Mar 10 2011, 05:15 PM~20062202
> *Damn homie whut you puttin all this in the Denali?
> *


No dually and the eclipse has some special plug in


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 10 2011, 06:30 PM~20062285
> *No dually and the eclipse has some special plug in
> *


I don't member, Phil paint it yet? I'll hit you up mana and see whats what homie. Stay up


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Mar 10 2011, 11:55 PM~20065463
> *I don't member, Phil paint it yet? I'll hit you up mana and see whats what homie. Stay up
> *


Not yet SOON


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

I don't like to count on it much, but have you tried ebay?


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

what model number unit do u have,depending on the model it might be either or 106 or 108 if your unit has a 6.5 inch screen get the 106 if it has the 7 inch screen get the 108,you can use either of them if u can find one but with the newer model eclipse you will lose features if you use the 106 as opposed to the 108 which is why i recommended what i had said...


fyi u can install any back up camera to the video/aux input,you obviously wont have the automatic turn on when put in reverse gear,but if you tow this will be even better since all u have to do is hit the aux and you have instant camera on the whole time ..this is how i did mine,i sometimes drive while seeing everything behind me etc,and when parking a trailer its 1000x better than putting it in gear,out of gear over and over to have the camera input switch back and forth.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Mar 11 2011, 12:57 PM~20068956
> *what model number unit do u have,depending on the model it might be either or 106 or 108 if your unit has a 6.5 inch screen get the 106 if it has the 7 inch screen get the 108,you can use either of them if u can find  one  but with the newer model eclipse you will lose features if you use the 106 as opposed to the 108 which is why i recommended what i had said...
> fyi u can install any back up camera to the video/aux input,you obviously wont have the automatic turn on when put in reverse gear,but if you tow this will be even better since all u have to do is hit the aux and you have instant camera on the whole time ..this is how i did mine,i sometimes drive while seeing everything behind me etc,and when parking a trailer its 1000x better than putting it in gear,out of gear over and over to have the camera input switch back and forth.
> *


What camera do you recemend if I can't find eclipse one ? I have the avn5495 but I think either 106 or 108 should work if I could have found one LOL


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 10 2011, 01:17 AM~20056990
> *Does anybody have one or know where i can get one everywhere i look online is telling me they are discontined i need a bec106 or bec108
> *


at the store :thumbsup: :twak:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Mar 11 2011, 06:40 PM~20071179
> *at the store  :thumbsup:  :twak:
> *


I'm gunna tell you that when you ask about impala parts :biggrin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 11 2011, 08:26 PM~20071517
> *I'm gunna tell you that when you ask about impala parts  :biggrin:
> *


It's all good i got his back uffin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Got one on ebay new in box


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 11 2011, 06:59 AM~20066208
> *I don't like to count on it much, but have you tried ebay?
> *


That's where I bought mine


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Still interested in which camera is a good quality camera that plug in rca style i found and adapter so i can use a non eclipse camera on my other eclipse decks


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

on a truck u need more than 170 degree viewing angle and 0.5 min lux and make sure it has normal/reverse imaging


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

they have actual REAR VIEW MIRROR cameras where instead of a mirror showing behind you theres a screen on the mirror with the camera in the back. ebay allll day i remember looking them up like last week theres like 82935964576350 different ones and they should be universal. idk if someone mentioned this but i dont feel like reading everybodys post


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Can someone link me to a good camera for a good price i checked ebay but there is way to many on there im looking for one as close to the eclipse looking one dont want the one that goes around the plate or the round ones u need to drill holes and flush mount


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Personally have always had great luck with Alpine's cameras....but they are a little on the steap side when it comes to price compared to what else is out there.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

79 cutty said:


> Personally have always had great luck with Alpine's cameras....but they are a little on the steap side when it comes to price compared to what else is out there.


Ya im looking for a decent cheaper one for my suburban i already have a Eclipse camera for my dodge but them things are $200 plus


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Is this one ok or shitbox? 
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=120876285153&index=0&nav=WATCHING&nid=24845712465


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Looks like it would get the job done.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

buffitout said:


> they have actual REAR VIEW MIRROR cameras where instead of a mirror showing behind you theres a screen on the mirror with the camera in the back. ebay allll day i remember looking them up like last week theres like 82935964576350 different ones and they should be universal. idk if someone mentioned this but i dont feel like reading everybodys post


your late that shit was back in 04.....


----------

